

WSJ Altucher: LinkedIn’s Worth $3 share - jasonmcalacanis
http://launch.is/blog/altucher-says-linkedins-worth-3-a-share-firm-drops-17-today.html 

======
wslh
I don't know if it's $3 but surely much lower than the current valuation. If
you measure web sites value in terms of engagement and times spent there
LinkedIn falls short.

BTW, I believe that engagement is an interesting measure to add to the
equation. Facebook, Google and Twitter are on top.

------
maxdemarzi
I hate LinkedIn. They make selling the idea of another "professional social
network" next to impossible. It's ripe for a better service to usurp it, if
only the VCs were willing to try.

------
nextparadigms
I wonder what would Facebook's valuation be now. It would probably be a lot
closer to reality than it used to be.

